# First Time Hedgehog Owner... Hedgehog freaking out =(



## Astrum Luna (May 22, 2012)

Am I doing something wrong, I recently got a hedgehog that was previously owned by someone else they had her for 3 months and give it to me. I've only had it for about a week but she seems extremely terrified when I am around her. I've left her alone the first day when I got her to get use to her environment and hopefully she would be alright with it. I've added in some old clothing like my boyfriend's shirt and it loves sleeping/hiding in it. Most of the time it just hides in his shirt actually so I dont know when its actually sleeping or if its just hiding from me. I've tried to pick her up but she would spazz and jump around which is making it very difficult. I've also tried recently to just put her on my work desk and leave her be for a good half hour hoping she will get use to me being around and when I tried to touch her she would hiss and curl up again. 

What am I doing wrong? 

Any tips as to what I should do ><!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

You're not doing anything wrong  hedgies are prey animals, and are naturally scared of things bigger than them. A lot of first time owners have the same fears, including myself when I first ggot Squiggy. She just needs a lot of time and tlc to adjust to you and her new home. Being moved somewhere new with strange smells and noises is scary, so don't be upset if it seems like they don't like you. Spend a little bit of every day with her and she will warm up to you in time. The more you cuddle the more of her personality will start to show


----------



## Astrum Luna (May 22, 2012)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> You're not doing anything wrong  hedgies are prey animals, and are naturally scared of things bigger than them. A lot of first time owners have the same fears, including myself when I first ggot Squiggy. She just needs a lot of time and tlc to adjust to you and her new home. Being moved somewhere new with strange smells and noises is scary, so don't be upset if it seems like they don't like you. Spend a little bit of every day with her and she will warm up to you in time. The more you cuddle the more of her personality will start to show


Oh okay, Im glad I am not being a bad hedgehog owner then ! Phew, how long do you think she will get use to me? Also Ive recently bathed her and she really didn't like it but after her bath she kept on scratching herself, did I not clean her enough?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Just imagine you got picked up, placed in some other random house and had all new parents. They'll be scared, especially with a traumatic change like that. 
It could take a few days, it could take months, some may never turn around and just be grumpy. 
What kind of soap did you use on the hedgie?


----------



## Astrum Luna (May 22, 2012)

Christemo said:


> Just imagine you got picked up, placed in some other random house and had all new parents. They'll be scared, especially with a traumatic change like that.
> It could take a few days, it could take months, some may never turn around and just be grumpy.
> What kind of soap did you use on the hedgie?


Thats depressing if my hedgehog will be grumpy with me forever T___T
I didn't use soap I just used warm water to clean her


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It happens. It's all personality. 
Just water can destroy the skin. Using Aveeno fragrance free baby wash in the bath will help with the skin.


----------



## Astrum Luna (May 22, 2012)

Oh no!! D: 
Im such a bad hedgehog owner T__T but thanks ! 
I am not really sure if she is sick or not but her nose looks a little bit wet, should I be worried?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

As long as there's no discharge, it's fine. They're always a bit of moistness.


----------



## Astrum Luna (May 22, 2012)

Im so worried for my hedgehog now she is not eating much now she has only eaten half a teaspoon of food when she normally eats twice the amount of that Im afraid she is hibernating right now. What should I do?


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Hold her in your hands, is her belly cool? Does she seem lethargic, a little wobbly when moving around, and what temperature do you have her at? If you do think shes hibernating, warm her up by putting her under your shirt to let your body heat do the work. Keep a close eye on her, and monitor her behavior. Sometimes eating less can be a sign of other problems, so keep a look out for any more changes.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

just reading your posts is overwhelming me (no offense) so i can just imagine how a tiny hedgehog feels. CALM DOWN AND BREATHE!!!!!!!!! You being anxious and freaking out is only going to freak her out more. you need to stay calm and relaxed. don't obsess about checking her food constantly throughout the night because she will snack all night probably. your best bet to know if she's really "eating less" is to check the food in the morning after she goes to bed. are you weighing the food? sometimes it can look like they aren't eating much until you weigh it and realize they've eaten more than you thought. if you don't have one go to walmart or similar store and get a scales that weighs in grams (they are like $10). 

also what is the temp in her cage? if you don't have one you will also need to get a thermometer for inside her cage (digital is preferred, but really doesn't matter if it reads the temp). 

its highly advised NOT to put your hedgehog on a desk or table especially with her being so new to you. all it takes is you getting up too quick and scaring her causing her to jump and fall off the table because you are still new to hedgehogs and probably won't feel comfortable catching her for fear of being poked. put her in your lap in a blanket NOT the desk. there's a better chance if she starts to slide off your lap before you have a chance to catch her you will be able to put your legs out so she rolls off instead and if not its still a huge fall for her, but you have a better chance with her lower on your lap. 

your best friend right now is patience and consistency. keep handling her every night for a MIN of 30 min (preferrably longer) at about the same time every night even if its just having her in a blanket on your lap for right now. keep a routine with her, she will quickly learn what's suppose to go on when and that will also help her relax a little.


----------

